# Passenger door problem



## Preacher's 5 (Aug 27, 2007)

A friend of mine has a 95 740i, the passenger door will not unlock sometimes. Do any of you know what the problem might be? Sometimes it opens, sometimes not!


----------



## KITPARTS (Oct 12, 2007)

i do have a spare car here that i can look inside door for you .... does it act like the lock mech is not opening? does the lock rod go up and down? or are we looking at the door latch itself.?
i can do a digital pic for you


----------



## Preacher's 5 (Aug 27, 2007)

That would be the door latch. Thanks.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Door lock actuator or the connecting rod the lock stem itself?


----------



## Preacher's 5 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks. I will let him know to check that out.


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

If it isn't the actuator and the problem is intermittent,by the door hinge you will see what looks like a harness shielded in black rubber.It goes into the body of the car and the onnection there is a weak point for electrical concerns from airbag warning light with faults regarding passenger's side impact airbags/passenger mirror inoperative,would not tilt in reverse/or door lock issues.Remove the screw (7 or 8mm. socket) and pull the connector up and out.Unlock the connector by using a small screw driver to pry up the locking connector.Inspect all the pins for water intrusion or corrosion,repair and clean as neccessary.Check the water drains under the door to make sure they are not clogged.Replace the missing right front "jack/lift pad" and make sure that the right front wheel well or fender liners are secured along with the bottom splash shield that follows the wheel well liner. (that also covers your fuel filter)

Speaking from experience,I have seen this on E-39's and E-38's
(E-39's) Passengers door lock would not unlock,further inspection reveals the actuator is frozen at "lock arrest" position. With the actuators frozen/deadbolted,removal of the door can be challenging and requires door panel replacement.
(e-38's)Faults stored regarding passengers side impact airbag reveals corrosion at that connector and on one instance another tech had already replaced the harness once 6 months prior.


----------



## AMBERROOT (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont recall the exact operation, but there are settings for the door depending upon the key position (e.g. turn to the left for 2 seconds etc). There should be detailed instructions in the owners manual. 

This happened with my passenger door and after moving the key back and forth between the three positions and it's worked fine since.


----------

